# Pronunciación de "pues"



## curlyboy20

Al parecer, la palabra "pues" es pronunciada de diferentes formas en los países hispanos. En Perú casi todos decimos "pe" y en México, si no me equivoco, se escucha "pos".

Cómo pronuncian "pues" las personas en otros países?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En España casi todos decimos pues. Pos suena o muy vulgar o muy rural. En todo caso signo de incultura.


----------



## CleKy

En España la pronunciacion de "pues" depende de muchas cosas, como la zona, el entorno, la forma de hablar... 

Así, podrías oírlo decir como "pues" "pue" "pos".
No sé si habrá más pronunciaciones, ésas son las que yo conozco =)


----------



## curlyboy20

Las personas de los andes peruanos dicen "pi", a causa de la influencia que tiene su idioma nativo (quechua). Lamentablemente, eso denota falta de educación y crea un estereotipo entre los andinos.


----------



## mirx

En México es "pues" con todas las letras. Sorprendentemente algunos chilangos logran decir "ps", así, sin ninguna vocal. 

En algunos pueblos costeros tanto del Pacífico como del Atlántico, las "S" se pronuncian de una forma distinta y nos suena a "pue". 

"Pos" es ciertamente una pronunciación muy común en el habla rural y a veces también presente en la pronunciación muy relajada, inclusive en entornos urbanos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La pronunciació *pué/pueh* (el acento de *pué* nota un alargamiento compensatorio causado por la pérdida de la *-s*) es sólo una pronunciación dialectal de *pues*, común en las hablas sureñas y centrales españolas. Por tanto, ni es vulgarismo, ni es ruralismo. Es la pronunciación natural de esas hablas. Muy otra cosa es el caso de *pos*, en la que la alteración vocálica es inmotivada y sólo se debe a la relajación y a la lejanía de la norma, normalmente por falta de estudios.


----------



## ManPaisa

> En México es "pues" con todas las letras. Sorprendentemente algunos chilangos logran decir "ps", así, sin ninguna vocal.
> 
> En algunos pueblos costeros tanto del Pacífico como del Atlántico, las "S" se pronuncian de una forma distinta y nos suena a "pue".
> 
> "Pos" es ciertamente una pronunciación muy común en el habla rural y a veces también presente en la pronunciación muy relajada, inclusive en entornos urbanos.



Entonces, ¿cómo es la cosa?, ¿con todas las letras o sin algunas de ellas?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En México, como bien dice mirx, pues se pronuncia pues, pues.
Estarás hablando de _corrupciones _de dicha palabra.
Y sí, utilizamos: _pos, pss._
A veces, en tono de burla hacia la población indígena, se dice _puesn. _(sic)
_Ansina puesn, siñor. _


----------



## ManPaisa

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> En México, como bien dice mirx, pues se pronuncia pues, pues.



Estoy seguro de que es igual en todo el mundo hispanohablante.  _*Pues*_ se dice _*pues*_ --aunque la e la pronuncien muy abierta en ciertos dialectos y la s la aspiren en otros.  Pero siempre será _*pues*_.

Las corrupciones en el habla inculta o relajada son otra cosa.


----------



## flljob

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> A veces, en tono de burla hacia la población indígena, se dice _puesn. _(sic)
> _Ansina puesn, siñor. _


 
Puesn es como se dice en el Bajío, no los indígenas.
Se parece mucho a como pronuncian los italianos las palabras extranjeras terminadas en s.

No todos los chilangos dicen pss, los que lo dicen así son los ñeros.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Andalucía la pronunciación más habitual en el habla natural relajada es *poh *o *po.*
Como tantos otros rasgos de la pronunciación dialectal andaluza, en el resto de España es considerada vulgar, no una variante regional como a mi parecer debería ser considerada.

Por aquí se dice "_poh _vaya_, poh na, tirando, po _esto es lo que hay" etc,


----------



## Ynez

Yo iba a levantar la mano como inculta y falta de estudios, Pablo  Creo que mis versiones naturales son *poh* y *pueh*, no sé ahora mismo de qué depende que salga más una u otra.


----------



## krloszz

En Puebla la gente dice pues, aunque entre muchos jovenes (y no precisamente de clase baja) esta muy extendido el decir ps... aunque es mas como una expresión descuidada o por pereza.


----------



## Pinairun

Ynez said:


> Yo iba a levantar la mano como inculta y falta de estudios, Pablo  Creo que mis versiones naturales son *poh* y *pueh*, no sé ahora mismo de qué depende que salga más una u otra.


 
¡No me lo puedo creer!


----------



## Ynez

Me he dado cuenta de que dependiendo de qué sonidos vayan detrás se puede o no se puede decir *pueh*. Por ejemplo, si es una *t*, tiene que ser *poh*:

_Si no sabes lo que dices, poh te callas._

Es imposible decir *pueh* ahí, no queda bien.


----------



## Ynez

Pinairun said:


> ¡No me lo puedo creer!



¿Por qué?

Yo hablo así, además hablo así *siempre*. Solo pronuncio más si le hablo a extranjeros con poco nivel de español. Y jamás nadie me ha dicho que hable mal ni nada por el estilo (hasta que llegué a este foro). A lo mejor lo han pensado, pero yo no me he dado cuenta.


----------



## Pinairun

Ynez said:


> ¿Por qué?
> 
> Yo hablo así, además hablo así *siempre*. Solo pronuncio más si les hablo a extranjeros con poco nivel de español. Y jamás nadie me ha dicho que hable mal ni nada por el estilo (hasta que llegué a este foro). A lo mejor lo han pensado, pero yo no me he dado cuenta.


 

¡Baja la voz, por favor, que pueden oirte!
¿No ves que si dices estas cosas en voz alta luego no van a tomarte en serio?


----------



## Ynez

Yo no sé si tú estás de broma o no, Pinairun, pero yo estoy hablando en serio.

En cuanto a esa "s" de "les" ya me corregiste una vez y te dije que yo no lo digo de esa manera, no sé para qué insistes.


----------



## Pinairun

Ynez said:


> Yo no sé si tú estás de broma o no, Pinairun, pero yo estoy hablando en serio.
> 
> En cuanto a esa "s" de "les" ya me corregiste una vez y te dije que yo no lo digo de esa manera, no sé para qué insistes.


 
 Buenas noches y felices sueños


----------



## piraña utria

Mañana voy a detallar a mis paisanos en la calle, pero a mí por lo menos no me sale la "s" al final, qu es más próxima por lo que he escuchado antes a la manera en la que la pronuncian los andaluces.

Es más cercana a una "j", y varía según las zonas. Me parece haberla escuchado de similar manera entre venezolanos.

Saludos,


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Por acá *pues* se pronuncia *puej* (con j aspirada, a veces imperceptible), y eso es simplemente por nuestro acento. Aun entre la "gente inculta", o como quieran llamarla, se dice *puej* (no *poh* o *ps*).


----------



## caniho

curlyboy20 said:


> Al parecer, la palabra "pues" es pronunciada de diferentes formas en los países hispanos. En Perú casi todos decimos "pe" y en México, si no me equivoco, se escucha "pos".
> 
> Cómo pronuncian "pues" las personas en otros países?



Yo digo _pueh_, poh o _po_, las dos últimas en el habla más relajada.

Un saludín.


----------



## Hidrocálida

flljob said:


> Puesn es como se dice en el Bajío, no los indígenas.
> Se parece mucho a como pronuncian los italianos las palabras extranjeras terminadas en s.
> 
> No todos los chilangos dicen pss, los que lo dicen así son los ñeros.



*Puesn no sólo en el Bajío la pronuncian así*
Le pedí a mis compañeros que pronunciaran la palabra pues y el resultado fue que me acabo de dar cuenta que en los Altos de Jalisco y en Aguascalientes también la pronunciamos así.
Es una n suavesita, casí ni se nota puesn
Viva Aguascalientesn
Saludos


----------



## Lukillas6

En Argentina nadie dice la palabra "pues" porque no se usa aquí, pero si la decimos, la pronunciamos *pues*!

"pos" es MUUY chavo del 8! jajaja.
Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

Creo que algo que nos muestra cómo se dice en algunas zonas es esta pregunta en un foro:

*Cómo es correcto decir: POS o PUES?*

http://espanol.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060912014934AA88kRp

Yo creo que la pregunta en sí ya debería demostrar algo. 

Algunas respuestas divertidas:



> en si segun la real academia española dice que es pues pero la ortografia va cambiando segun el pueblo, ya no tarda en registrarse palabra pos en la real academia española





> Lo correcto es decir "pues", ya que "pos" es una onomatopeya de la mala pronunciación de los indígenas que no sabían hablar bien el español.


----------



## Ibermanolo

En la Mancha se dice mucho "pos o poh". Se sabe que es incorrecta esa pronunciación, se evita utilizarla en determinados ambientes pero es utilizada por gente con todo tipo de formación, no significa necesariamente falta de estudios o incultura.


----------



## Jhoanus

Nosotros decimos pues... y en algunos casos decimos puessssss


----------



## miguel64086

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Andalucía la pronunciación más habitual en el habla natural relajada es *poh *o *po.*
> Como tantos otros rasgos de la pronunciación dialectal andaluza, en el resto de España es considerada vulgar, no una variante regional como a mi parecer debería ser considerada.
> 
> Por aquí se dice "_poh _vaya_, poh na, tirando, po _esto es lo que hay" etc,



Pero que no puedo creer que nadie más de Chile se haya pronunciado y contribuir que nosotros decimos como los andaluces *poh  *o *po*.

Las palabra se pronuncia "pues". Ahora, que la gente de distintas partes la diga de otra forma, es harina de otro costal.  Y así es la cosa, poh.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Bueno, venga... estuve en Chile, y es *po*. Como muletilla.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Pos, yo pronuncio ambos, pos y pues.
Pues en situaciones más formales y pos como algo informal.

Creo que hay lugar para formas más relajadas de hablar...,  y si no es así estoy en graves problemas... , pues en situaciones familiares o con los compas relajo mucho mi forma de hablar... p.ej.  

En mi habla relajada, pronuncio así:
Pues (pos),
Para (pa'),
En el (e´nel),
Está (´ta),
Si está (sis'tá),
No está (nos'tá),
Nos está (noses'ta),
Dónde (onde), 
Dónde está (ondes'ta/on'ta),
Llave (iave),
Lluvia (iuvia),
Mira ('ira),
Vamos ('amos)
etc.

Claro, pronuncio así cuando hablo muy informalmente y en confianza, en el trabajo procuro hablar de manera estandar... Y creo que no tiene nada de malo mientras no se use en ambientes formales


----------



## Ynez

Hoy he hablado con mi madre de este tema. La conversación ha sido así:

- Mamá, ¿tú cómo dices la palabra _puess_?
- _Puessss_.
- ¿Estás segura?
- _Poh_ claro, ¿cómo quieres que la pronuncie si no?


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Hoy he hablado con mi madre de este tema. La conversación ha sido así:
> 
> - Mamá, ¿tú cómo dices la palabra _puess_?
> - _Puessss_.
> - ¿Estás segura?
> - _Poh_ claro, ¿cómo quieres que la pronuncie si no?


 
He ahí la cuestión. La palabra es *pues* y así, suelta y cuando prestamos atención, la pronunciamos tal cual se escribe. 

Pero, en el lenguaje cotidiano, la historia es otra.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

piraña utria said:


> Mañana voy a detallar a mis paisanos en la calle, pero a mí por lo menos no me sale la "s" al final, qu es más próxima por lo que he escuchado antes a la manera en la que la pronuncian los andaluces.
> 
> Es más cercana a una "j", y varía según las zonas. Me parece haberla escuchado de similar manera entre venezolanos.
> 
> Saludos,


Esto es cierto...Pero depende de la zona...



Jhoanus said:


> Nosotros decimos pues... y en algunos casos decimos puessssss


O decimos Puej!!! o decimos puessssssss!!!

Pero en la región del Zulia, los maraccuchos mas especificamente dicen "va pueeesssjjj" es como si terminaran la frase entre s y j...

Saludos puej!


----------



## Pinairun

Ynez said:


> Hoy he hablado con mi madre de este tema. La conversación ha sido así:
> 
> - Mamá, ¿tú cómo dices la palabra _puess_?
> - _Puessss_.
> - ¿Estás segura?
> - _Poh_ claro, ¿cómo quieres que la pronuncie si no?


 

Muy bueno, tu madre es un genio.

Pero yo ya me siento como el patito feo del foro.  
Por más que estoy intentando unirme al grupo y decir también "poh" o "puej" no consigo más que soltar  un montón de felipes.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Por acá casi siempre es "pues", a lo sumo con el normal silbidito que hacemos al pronunciar todas las eses, ces y zetas (eso de sesear lo tomamos en serio ).

Sin embargo, hay casos en los que suena pé o pés, especialmente cuando es una invitación a irse: vamo' pé, 'monós pés (hasta existe una fórmula para esto: "- ¿Qué le dijo el mono al pez?  - 'monós pés" ).

También supongo que la pronunciamos como debe ser porque tenemos mucha práctica, pues "pues" es una palabra que usamos excesivamente, pues. 

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ya cerremos esto, ¿no? Además, el _posteador _ya ni se asoma.
Pues se pronuncia pues. Y ya.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ya cerremos esto, ¿no? Además, el _posteador _ya ni se asoma.
> Pues se pronuncia pues. Y ya.


 
¿Y por qué cerrarlo, pues? Si la pregunta original puede que no se haya respondido por completo (por faltar países):



> ¿Cómo pronuncian "pues" las personas en otros países?


 
Y quien abrió el hilo no tiene por qué estar _posteando_ si no tiene nada nuevo que agregar, y aún así puede leer las respuestas de los demás, ¿no? Y es obvio que la intención de la pregunta no es saber cómo se pronuncian las cuatro letras de "pues", sino las deformaciones coloquiales equivalentes al "pe" peruano.

Digo yo...

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¿Y por qué cerrarlo, pues? Si la pregunta original puede que no se haya respondido por completo (por faltar países):
> 
> 
> 
> Y quien abrió el hilo no tiene por qué estar _posteando_ si no tiene nada nuevo que agregar, y aún así puede leer las respuestas de los demás, ¿no? Y es obvio que la intención de la pregunta no es saber cómo se pronuncian las cuatro letras de "pues", sino las deformaciones coloquiales equivalentes al "pe" peruano.
> 
> Digo yo...
> 
> Saludos.


 
Y hablando de pues, ¿en cuáles países o regiones lo utilizan como una coletilla al final de las frases?

Está muy bonito pues.
¿Cuándo vienes pues?
Ayer fui al baile pues.


----------



## krloszz

Mi novia-que vive en Morelia, algo asi como el occidente de México-utiliza demasiado pues...

-Te quiero, pues
-Pues vamos, pues
-Así no, pues

y más...

Mi coletilla al final de las frases supongo que sería wey... pero eso es harina de otro costal jaja


----------



## lautaro

Hola a todos,
he visto un solo mensaje de un chileno sobre éste tema. .
En Chile lo común es decir "po/poh", "pu/puh" y se usa muy a menudo como coletilla tambîén. Por supuesto hablando con extranjeros o con quien no domina bien el idioma la tendencia será decir "pues" pronunciando todas las letras. Se me ocurre decir que me parece incorrecto plantear un método de investigación como aquel de pedir a alguien que pronuncie tal palabra. Por lo relajado que esté siempre se controlará y siempre querrá acercarse a la forma correcta, canónica, rae. 
Las investigaciones sociolingüísticas se hacen registrando los datos sin que el hablante se entere. El riesgo en este caso, sobretodo con gente de baja escolaridad (por favor entiendan la palabra, no quiero ofender a nadie) es caer en la hipercorrección: p.ej "bacalado" por "bacalao".

Gracias


----------



## curlyboy20

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Sin embargo, hay casos en los que suena pé o pés, especialmente cuando es una invitación a irse: vamo' pé, 'monós pés (hasta existe una fórmula para esto: "- ¿Qué le dijo el mono al pez? - 'monós pés" ).


 
Lo mismo es acá en Perú. Me he dado cuenta que al comienzo de una oración sí decimos "pues":

_- "No quiero ir a la fiesta de Juan porque mi ex, Carlos, va a estar ahí y no lo quiero ver nunca más"_

_- "Pues, no vayas y punto."_

En ese caso, diríamos "pues" y no "pé". Sin embargo, es más común oir:

- No vayas, _pé._



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ya cerremos esto, ¿no? Además, el _posteador _ya ni se asoma.
> .


 
Este hilo no tiene nada de malo para ser cerrado, amigo  No me asomaba porque no tenía internet 

Por acá se diría _"pue*j*" _cuando la siguente palabra empieza con una consonate: _"Pue*j* te dije que no era así." _Es muy característico de los limeños.


----------



## Ynez

Por mi zona no decimos "pues" al final de oración, pero creo que por algunas zonas del norte sí.


----------



## Jhoanus

mirx said:


> Y hablando de pues, ¿en cuáles países o regiones lo utilizan como una coletilla al final de las frases?
> 
> Está muy bonito pues.
> ¿Cuándo vienes pues?
> Ayer fui al baile pues.


 

Está bien pues....
¿quieres saber en cuantos pises se utiliza al final?
Vamos a contarnos pues.....


----------



## Mohebius

¿Como se pronuncia?
*Me parece ilógica la pregunta.*
Será , las diferente formas de hablar mál y pronunciar peor.
El castellano solo tiene una forma de hablar bién. Otra cosa es que entendamos a la gente cuando dice:
Poh, pos, pué, puej y demás palabros.
Se debe hablar como se escribe y no escribir como se habla.


----------

